# New motive powwer on the LP&W



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

At today's meeting of the UGRS, our host Bob was doing some spring cleaning. He had a table full of goodies he was selling off at pennies on the dollar.. PENNIES. (well, 50 cents on the dollar anyway.) 
I managed to snag this little gem.. 








A nice USAT GP 38-2, in AMTRAK colors. I'll run her in AMTRAK for while, but 10 will get you 20 that I'll have her in IC livery by summers end.. 
SUCH A DEAL !!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: New motive powwer on the LP&W*

Hope you change the hook/loops out also.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: New motive powwer on the LP&W*

Did that about 5 minutes after I took the photo..


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: New motive powwer on the LP&W*

That is a good looking paint scheme , thanks for shareing . 
And congrats on the elevated railway


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: New motive powwer on the LP&W*

Thanks Dennis. 
At first I was planning on repainting the unit in IC Circus Colors (Orange/White) with the Split Rail logo. But my son Sean really likes the Red, White and Blue of the AMTRAK scheme. And, let's face it, AMTRAK did provide passenger service on the line and in the era that I am modeling. So, for now anyway, I think I'll stick with the AMTRAK colors and try to pick up a few AMTRAK coaches to put together a passenger train. 
And thanks for the congrats on the new benchwork. The weather has slowed me down a bit today and for the next few days, but I still plan on running on the new setup by Memorial Day. Stay tuned..


----------

